# [Gallery] || Black Arts



## Viper (Apr 22, 2011)

*HELLO AND WELCOME TO BLACK ARTS.*
this gallery is best viewed in the minimal dewgong style.
　
　
　
　
|| *i n t r o d u c t i o n* ||
　
　
A　B　O　U　T

name cait, tombi, mayhem, gaul, tvende. 
age sixteen and nine months.
gender female.
nationality english.
height 5'3".
weight 105 lbs.
music extreme metal.

S　T　U　F　F

gallery name?
black arts, by beherit.
gallery content?
mostly icons. all other things- tags, misc. graphics- are old.[/COLOR][/I]





|| *i n s p i r a t i o n* ||
　
　
M　U　S　I　C
　
black metal. 
thrash metal.
folk metal.
art.
nature.
beauty.
last.fm _h e r e._
_s u m m o n i n g._
　




|| *i m a g i n a t i o n* ||
　
　

no stealing. 
no ripping.
please use with credit.
please comment and crit.



I　C　O　N　S

_*s　t　i　l　l*_

> _ before and after__ <





































































































































































































































































































































































































































　
　
　
　
　
*a　n　i　m　a　t　e　d*


















　
　
　
T　A　G  S















































_​


----------



## Viper (Apr 22, 2011)

*RESERVED*​


----------

